# GTX 550 Ti Discussion



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

GTX 550Ti is to released on March 15. (some sources say)

but according to present sources GTX 550Ti is just an overclocked GTS 450!

Nvidia GTX 550 Ti Gets Listed in Europe, Specs and Pricing Revealed - Softpedia
Nvidia GTX 550 Ti Specs, Price Leaked



> This means the GTX 550 packs the same 192 streaming processors, 32 texturing units, 16 ROPs and 128-bit memory bus, as its predecessor, while the GPU and the memory are now running at 900MHz and 4.1GHz, respectively. As a result, the memory bandwidth has increased from 57.5GB/s, in the original GTS 450, to 65.5GB/s.





> In light of these recent findings, the GTX 550 Ti is expected to be about as fast as an HD 5770 and slower than the 768MB version of the GTX 460.





> Currently the card is listed around $216 USD, depending on the vendor. This is higher than the GTX 460 which retails around $150 USD or more. But as Softpedia points out, many retailers list unreleased hardware higher than the recommended prices offered by the manufacturers.


 

damn! we were hoping 6850 and 6870 competition! lets wait and see. 

BTW its going to be *GTX *and not *GTS*


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 1, 2011)

@jas
i don't think it will give 6850 any competition at all (128 bit bus? i thought i saw somewhere 192bit)
6850 is available for much cheaper and performs much better
this card has a chance if priced at or below 7k(india)

i thought it was GTS?

any word on TDP?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

look earlier sources said its going to be 35% faster than 5770. google and see feb18 results. so we expected to give 6850 full competition. 

but now these are 28th feb postings by toms and softpedia. they say macthing 5770. so its price should be 7.5k~ for a good buy.

and its going to be GTX this time. TDP of 110w.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ I think it will have its shaders unlocked all the way to 240. The same thing that happenned between 460 and 560.

If this happens, then 6850 will receive good competition else it won't.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

Ya lets see. If it remains to 192 its a bad nvidia decision imo!


----------



## vickybat (Mar 1, 2011)

^^hmm exactly. If it stays at 192, 550 will be an utter waste.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 1, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^hmm exactly. If it stays at 192, 550 will be an utter waste.



and if its an utter waste, will it still push prices of 6850 down?
if not, then i might have to go with 5750.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

Fingers crossed. Hope for best.


----------



## topgear (Mar 6, 2011)

A little performance test 

LP2 :
GTS 450  - 22
GeForce GTX 550 Ti - 27
Radeon HD 5770 - 22

But in 3DMark 11

GeForce GTS 450 : 2100
GeForce GTX 550 Ti : 2400
Radeon HD 5770 : 2600



> It appears that the new card isn't as fast as expected, with a performance gain of about 25% over AMD's offering in just certain games. Things look pretty ugly in 3DMark 11 though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti benchmark leak? - VR-Zone.com


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ If the above results are true ( which i don't think is) then the 550 will be a disaster.


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

yep - we should wait for some "proper" benhcmark and I think 550 will come with great OC capability anyway  - lets' just wait for 8 more days


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 14, 2011)

tomorrow is the day!!


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2011)

Today is the day we will get the the long awaited benchmarks of GTX 550 

meanwhile this will keep you wondering how far it can be OCed 

*www.softpedia.com/reviews/windows/...s-Overclocked-Past-1-1GHz-Review-187710.shtml


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

Turns out this thing is exactly as powerful as HD 5770, consumes power more than HD 6850 and performs slower than GTX 460.

HD 6850 remains the 10k king.

*www.anandtech.com/show/4221/nvidias-gtx-550-ti-coming-up-short-at-150/16


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

No a gfx geek, but Hd5770? 
I thought Nvidia surpassed the 6 series of ATI.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> No a gfx geek, but Hd5770?
> I thought Nvidia surpassed the 6 series of ATI.


Actually, they did. GTX 580 is the fastest single GPU card available. But AMD still dominates below 15k.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 15, 2011)

Which gives ATI an adv in the Market, right ? 

6850> 560 ?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 15, 2011)

A bunch of reviews together.... now rage your heart out guys... 

Gigabyte GTX 550 Ti OC @ Hexus.

ASUS GTX 550 Ti DirectCU @ techPowerUp.
MSI GTX 550 Ti Cyclone @ techPowerUp.
Palit GTX 550 Ti Sonic @ techPowerUp.
Zotac GTX 550 Ti AMP! @ techPowerUp.

NVIDIA GTX 550 Ti @ HardwareCanucks.
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti Roundup @ HardwareCanucks.

Zotac GTX 550 Ti AMP! @ TechRadar.

MSI N550GTX Ti @ OverclockersClub
ASUS GTX550 Ti DirectCU TOP @ OverclockersClub

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti reference @ PureOC.
ASUS GTX 550 Ti DirectCU TOP @ PureOC.
MSI GTX 550 Ti Cyclone @ PureOC.
Gigabyte GTX 550 Ti @ PureOC

MSI GTX 550 Ti Cyclone @ Guru3D.
KFA2/Galaxy GTX 550 Ti LTD OC White Edition @ Guru3D

Reference card matches a 5770 (at 1080/1200p), and the overclocked ones can get close to the GTX 460 768. Price is a bit steep though, at £130 it's the same as a faster GTX 460.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

jojo no. 560>6850. but amd has 6950 1gb at price of 560. performance equal but amd crossfire better.

ico i disagree. 6970 = 570 with 6970 better multigpu performance.


----------



## ico (Mar 15, 2011)

well, this thing is bust. Wrongly priced too.


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ico i disagree. *6970* = 570 with 6970 better multigpu performance.


but still without a Linux driver.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

ico i agree


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 15, 2011)

ico said:


> well, this thing is bust. Wrongly priced too.



Yeah. Nvidia failed big time on this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 15, 2011)

price too bad of 550.

guys any crysis 2 demo benches showing all the cards?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 16, 2011)

Ya, again GTS 550 is a failure from nVidia...at least what I think. Checked the performance review in guru3d and TomsHardware....it is just a HD 5770 in terms of performance. Obviously some Oced model from MSI and Zotac offer a little extra performance gain...but that can be gained by Oceing a HD 5770 also. And with the reduced price point ($125 to $135) of HD 5770, it is very tough for GTS 550.

I am pretty disappointed by seeing that it can't even beat a 2 years old AMD cards with all its advanced technology...Fermy to GF104 to GF110 to GF116...just change of nomenclature, no advantage in performance. The test sites don't even bother to test it with HD 6850. It cannot beat the old GTX 460 768 MB also and the performance margin for GTX 460 768 MB is quite high.
nVidia is doing the same mistake again what they have done with their 98XX series and GTS 2XX series. 
At least we were expecting something to at least compete with HD 6850, not a HD 5770 counterpart.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2011)

Only Strong point GTX550 has is it's strong Tessellation in HAWX2  and great driver software.

Lowest Price for :

GTX 460 768MB ( MSI N460GTX Twin Frozr II SOC ) is $ 150
GTX 550 Oced ( from gigabyte ) ( and stock fro PNY ) is $150
HD5770 is $ 119 ( From powercolor )

Nvidia should really reassess the price of GTX550 and reduce it even lower than HD5770 and that will create a strong selling point for this


----------



## vickybat (Mar 16, 2011)

^^ totally agree. At this price, gtx550 is an utter waste.


----------



## Joker (Mar 16, 2011)

i dont understand. what is the point of this card? they should have just renamed gtx460 if they wanted. this card = waste. gtx460 is better.

---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------




topgear said:


> Nvidia should really reassess the price of GTX550 and reduce it even lower than HD5770 and that will create a strong selling point for this


looking at the power consumption...i still dont think this card is worth it.

hd 5670, gts 450, hd 5770, gtx 460, hd 6850, gtx 560/hd 6950. onky these cards are worth.


----------



## Bhav (Mar 16, 2011)

Joker said:


> i dont understand. what is the point of this card? they should have just renamed gtx460 if they wanted. this card = waste. gtx460 is better.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...



i agree withe Joker


----------



## topgear (Mar 17, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ totally agree. At this price, gtx550 is an utter waste.





Joker said:


> i dont understand. what is the point of this card? they should have just renamed gtx460 if they wanted. this card = waste. gtx460 is better.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...





Bhav said:


> i agree withe Joker



I agree with all of you and HD6850 seems to be a better deal anyway ( power consumption and performance wise ) 

and there's no way after a card release to say that this was meant to compete with a 2 year old card - if you release something new be prepared to compete with new gfx cards and the funny thing is even GTX 460 768MB is better than that.

I think this time tom's reviews are biased and they are claiming that a stock clocked GTX550 will consume 80W!! and they are saying HD5770 will consume more power than a stock GTX550 which is not possible in any way IMO - looks like techpowerup measurement about the power consumption is the one we should count on anyway.

But if they can bring the price down to 6k here then it will be the perfect price for it but rumors are it's going to be around 8.5-9.5k anyway so HD6850/GTX460 is the way to go and AMD may also introduce something like HD6770, anyone ?


----------



## monkey (Mar 18, 2011)

GTX 550 Ti will be a big failure looking at this price: .:: Yantra Online ::.


----------



## Faun (Mar 18, 2011)

^Yantra's price are way off the mark most of the time


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

Why the Price is waste? Ain't 9k a good pricing? 1800 MHz Shader Clock, 900 MHz Core Clock...looks good to me


----------



## Piyush (Mar 18, 2011)

i thought it would be 8k or less
but stock card at 9k is a joke


----------



## vickybat (Mar 18, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Why the Price is waste? Ain't 9k a good pricing? 1800 MHz Shader Clock, 900 MHz Core Clock...looks good to me



No buddy, its really a waste. At this price, your in 6850 and gtx 460 territory which will decimate this card. It should have been priced lower than 5770.

In other words, its an improved gts 450 and would have been a great deal if priced between 6-7k.


----------



## monkey (Mar 18, 2011)

Faun said:


> ^Yantra's price are way off the mark most of the time



I don't think so...
Check prices of Zotac and Sapphire cards on this site and they are better than most of the online sites...most of the time...For other brands I am not sure though...


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 18, 2011)

vickybat said:


> No buddy, its really a waste. At this price, your in 6850 and gtx 460 territory which will decimate this card. It should have been priced lower than 5770.
> 
> In other words, its an improved gts 450 and would have been a great deal if priced between 6-7k.



Ok, got it now


----------

